# Revolt



## Sight (31. August 2009)

Moin Leute, vielleicht kennt jemand das Oldschool Spiel Revolt... wollte mal fragen ob das noch jmd zockt und ob es eigentlich einen zweiten Teil davon gibt?!


----------



## feivel (31. August 2009)

ich hab das früher gern gespielt, mittlerweile aber nicht mehr. einen zweiten teil gibts nicht


----------



## Woohoo (1. September 2009)

Das hab ich früher auch gerne mal zwischendurch gespielt. War schon lustig.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. September 2009)

Dat Game war wirklich spitze - habs grad leztes Jahr mal wieder aus gekrahmt.
Besonders die Grafik war damals echt gut - vor allem die Spiegelungen !!


----------



## feivel (9. September 2009)

das beste daran war eigentlich der lanmodus, und für damals war die grafik 1a....
da hast du recht


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2009)

Die Grafik ist für heutige Verhältnisse auch noch gut anzusehen; ganz ab von den matschigen Bodentexturen . Das Spiel rockt ungemein, nur weiß ich nicht, wo die CD bei mir liegt. Die Musik, vor allem im Menü, war auch sehr schick gemacht.

Soweit ich weiß, kann Revolt aber mittlerweile kostenlos heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. September 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann Revolt aber mittlerweile kostenlos heruntergeladen werden.



Legal ?  WO ?

Dann könnt ich mit Kumpels im LAN spielen! Von denen hat leider keine das Game!


----------



## HTS (9. September 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Legal ?  WO ?



Google nach "revolt download" und dann sind es nur noch weniges Klicks


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2009)

Höchst offiziell ist es bei den Kollegen von abandonia zu bekommen. Es fehlt bei dieser Version lediglich die Musik, falls ich mich noch an meinen letzten Download erinnern kann, sonst ist es uneingeschränkt zu spielen.

Siehe: Download Re-Volt | abandonia


----------



## feivel (10. September 2009)

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Sight (15. September 2009)

jop, von der Grafik her ist es echt ein cooles ding...
Vor allem aber gefällt mir der Editor Modus, da kann man manchmal schräge Strecken bauen


----------

